# Canon EOS 1D X mk II messed up pictures



## J4ck (Sep 15, 2018)

i have a problem with my 1DX II   look at the images , tell me if you think its the card or camera.
card :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/30576657@N07/41937690612/

and the messed up images:
A01I2572
A01I2572

sorry for the external links , i use flickr and its not working with upload file/embed


----------

